# J-NEXT JXS-65 sublimation ink



## zilla (Jul 10, 2011)

Hello all
J-Teck says their new J-Next JXS-65 ink works in the Epson 9700 but I was wondering if it might also be used in the Wf1100... 
anyone with experience with J-Teck inks have an opinion on this... 
thanks


----------



## Coastalrich (Jun 24, 2009)

zilla said:


> Hello all
> J-Teck says their new J-Next JXS-65 ink works in the Epson 9700 but I was wondering if it might also be used in the Wf1100...
> anyone with experience with J-Teck inks have an opinion on this...
> thanks


The J-Next sublimation ink is formulated for the new high speed print heads used in the Wide Format printers like the Epson 9700 and Epson 9890. It is not recommended for the small format printers like the WorkForce 1100


----------



## pisquee (Jan 8, 2012)

Are you sure it isn't just the patent/licensing meaning it is only meant for printers over 42" wide, but will work fine in any piezo headed printer?


----------



## Coastalrich (Jun 24, 2009)

pisquee said:


> Are you sure it isn't just the patent/licensing meaning it is only meant for printers over 42" wide, but will work fine in any piezo headed printer?


That is correct the J-Teck Subly Nano inks and J-NEXT inks are for printers 42" and wider.


----------



## pisquee (Jan 8, 2012)

So not actually a technical reason why they can't be used in the Epson mentioned in the first post then, just a claimed patent issue???


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

pisquee said:


> So not actually a technical reason why they can't be used in the Epson mentioned in the first post then, just a claimed patent issue???


Licensing/Patent issue only.


----------



## Coastalrich (Jun 24, 2009)

pisquee said:


> So not actually a technical reason why they can't be used in the Epson mentioned in the first post then, just a claimed patent issue???


As dealer for both Sawgrass ink for the desktop printers and the J-Teck inks for the 42" and wider market we cannot cross that line.

The J-NEXT ink is performing very well in not only the new Epson printers but the older Epson's (9800 and 9880) as well as the Mutoh RJ 900's.


----------



## pisquee (Jan 8, 2012)

You cannot cross the line as a dealer, I understand that. 
But, I believe the original question was whether the inks will work in the WF1100, not whether it goes against Sawgrass' patent claims, licensing and market control.


----------



## zilla (Jul 10, 2011)

I know there are lines that cannot be crossed and I want to thank everyone for their input, as a beginning printer it is appreciated...


----------



## JNEXTSUBLYEXTRA (Dec 15, 2011)

It's right. In europe they are some patent problems with small format. But it works. I have now many customers who uses the J-Next Subly on their small printers. For example, on Mutoh RJ900, it works very well...

Actually, the greatest advantage of this inks is to always feed the printheads even when you use high speed plotters like Epson 9700, Mimaki JV5...

Actually, when you use an Epson 9700 with DX6 printhead, you can produce at 40-50 m2/h. But if you have have an standard ink, the printhead cannot supply in continuous....


----------

